# Kindle Keyboard Not Indexing



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I charged my KK overnight. By 6 pm the next day it was dead.

I did a search and saw that I had 17 books indexing. 

I tried a hard reset and it worked...sorta.

Instead of 17 books it then showed 625 indexing...my entire library.

So I left it plugged overnight again. In the morning it was down to 425...and has been stuck there for days.

Although I've never had this problem before, I'm assuming I need to remove some books. I'm OK with this, but it will be a hassle to redo my collections.

Is there a way for me to get these books to index first so that I can keep my collections and simply delete books from within them?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You should be able to identify which book (or books) is hanging it up. 

When you check for indexing and it gives the number, navigate to and select that -- it should be a link -- and you'll see an actual list of books that are not indexed. Page through, if you see one that's grayed out, make note of it.  Then go back to home, and delete that book. Let it work.

If it's still hanging up on indexing repeat the process as needed.

Once all show as indexed (note that if you add stuff or move things in collections the indexing may begin again, so just leave it alone except to read) you can add the problem books and see if they'll go on their own now.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You need to find out which one it is that's stuck - there could be more than one - and then you may only have to delete those. 

I presume you're searching for a nonsense word to get the list of unindexed books? When you get the list, are any greyed out? Those are the ones you will definitely have to delete (go to the home screen to do it) and then you may get away with the rest gradually indexing, though you may have to keep checking. Ideally, I wouldn't try to load more than a hundred at a time.

Edit: Beaten to the draw by Ann!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses, ladies.

I checked and there is indeed one book grayed out. (I had already deleted one earlier this week but it never occurred to me that there could be more than one causing the problem.)

However, when I tried to delete the book from the device, it froze up once again. It appeared to be working correctly at first, but now the "dial" has stopped spinning and the page is frozen with the book highlighted in black (over 5 minutes now).

I logged into my Amazon account from my computer to delete the book from my Kindle, but it only offers the option to delete it from my entire library, which means I'd have to buy the book again...not cool.

Is there a way around this, or will I just have to grin and bear it?

(BTW, the two books grayed out are ones I just downloaded this week, which explains why I've never had this problem before.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you can't delete it from the kindle the normal way, you might be able to connect it via USB and find hte book and delete it like you would any file.  I never did that myself, though I've heard it works.

I'd suggest you try a restart, either through the software (menu/settings/menu/restart) or by holding the switch for 30-40 seconds.  Then see what happens.

Worst case, you can reset it to factory conditions and reload the books.  You shouldn't have to re-organize because you should be able to re-import your current collections.  To be sure, first download the Kindle for PC or Mac app and import your kindle collections there. . .then you'll know you have them.

If the problem books are ones that you've not had for 7 days, you could return them for a refund.  Problem is, the copy on the kindle is the problem so I don't think that'll really do you any good.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Ann, 

I tried doing a reset and that didn't help any, so I tried a different route. 

Instead of deleting from the home page I tried deleting it from inside the book menu (right click on book ---> delete this book), and that seemed to do the trick.

The book has now been removed from my KK and everything appears to be indexing properly. (I'm down to 275 now.) When everything has completed I'll try to re-add the offending title and see what happens.

Thank you both for your help. Love this board.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> Ann,
> 
> I tried doing a reset and that didn't help any, so I tried a different route.
> 
> ...


Ah! Right! I'd forgotten that option existed -- my own K3 is long gone and I never used that method of deletion much. Glad you've got it sorted!


----------

